# Alan Dart knitting patterns



## Dawn P (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/

A couple of cute free patterns and lots of reasonably priced ones, too.

The patterns for these 2 are free

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/chick-egg-free/

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/furry-fairiesfree/.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

They are adorable. I love minis


----------



## mazza58 (Nov 9, 2011)

have made the chicks for my grandchildren for easter, they are so easy to make and are adorable


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love Alan Dart patterns and I have several!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The English "Simply Knitting" magazine has an Alan Dart pattern in it each month. The Easter egg and chick was one of the ones in that magazine. He is a very talented designer for toys.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

I have had these patterns for years & I can't figure out why I am so intimidated by Mr. Dart's patterns. I love everything he does & think he's just brilliant. Perhaps it's the fact that I would have to concentrate?
:lol: not funny really ~ Sherry


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you these will be great for using up odds and ends that are starting to fill up the corners of my stash boxes.Tessa28


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah! These are cute. Thanks for sharing. Happy Yarning. :lol:


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

These are adorable! Thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i found his patterns easy to knit if just follow the directions line by line, and think about what you are doing. i am doing his "nut cracker" and it going well.


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!! So cut!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. The chick & egg will make cute Easter gifts.


----------



## Sutton (Oct 2, 2012)

Why does this print out in a foreign language? It wastes paper. and time.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I downloaded it and printed it and it printed in English.Tessa28


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I have wanted to try one of his patterns.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you! Downloaded the pattern for the chicks and eggs. I think I have the mag with the fairies, just haven't gotten to make them yet.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me that I have 10 WIP furry fairies. All I need now is time to finish them.


----------



## Sutton (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you. I was searchin on PCH and found the pattern I wanted. Hope to try it soon. Patsy


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Dawn,,,,Couldn't resist the chicks,,, SMILE


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Real cuties! Thank you for the link.


----------

